# how to stop punching



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*help is on the way*



Trosper archery said:


> how do i stop punching? ive shot back tension blank bell and done everything all the pros say any one got any advice? pm me if so


I sent you an email:shade:


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

get a good coach , ive heard it a million times and triedfixing it myself two years ago and still punch, so if you can afford one get one


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Big Ragu said:


> I sent you an email:shade:


Why is your answer so secret you have to send a pm ? Please post your advise for all to view :smile:

Thanks,


----------



## Trosper archery (Dec 17, 2009)

if u want his advuce pm hum adn he will talk to u :darkbeer:


rigginuts said:


> Why is your answer so secret you have to send a pm ? Please post your advise for all to view :smile:
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Trosper archery (Dec 17, 2009)

any body else got any advise


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Trosper archery said:


> any body else got any advise


Breathe through your eyeballs.. :becky:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

fuuny movie reference


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

try doing aiming drills without actually shooting. Draw, settle in on the target, and hold for as long as a good shot would take, let down and do it over again. go to the range and do this instead of shooting, then start mixing in an actual shot every 3rd or 4th time you draw (letting down on the others). As you get more comfortable start shooting more and more of your shots until you're shooting them all.


----------



## Iabow (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm dealing with punching to. What has been helping me is taking the bow away and practicing with just a string. Hold in one hand like a bow and anchor with the release attached to the other end. Get comfortable around the trigger and squeeze my back together to make opportunity for the release to fire instead of making the release fire. A change in thinking about the shot.

Before there was no way I couldn’t not punch the trigger but now I’m blank bale shooting holding on the target and just letting myself stage right before it fires and just holding being comfortable and then giving the release opportunity to release.

I’ve also dropped DW, hope that helps some. Good luck.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Try This*

I agree with IaBow, I would recommend using a stretch band or thera band to simulate actual bow tension and practice with eyes closed to feel your form from start through release. As you draw, take a deep breath in, when you come to anchor, let it out slowly and let you shoulders relax into your set postion. Finish your release and follow though, but do it VERY SLOWLY to make yourself think through the steps. This has worked for some of my release, as well as some of my finger shooters.


----------



## FIG (Sep 23, 2008)

try a release with a spring trigger that may help you a lot


----------



## jayc313 (Mar 5, 2010)

so is there a good coach in utah


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*did you try..this*

bernies no punch release:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------

